
Google Chrome Discrimination - nmsl
Someone reported that Google Hangouts couldn&#x27;t be full screen while using Windows Firefox, so I took out the EC2 instance I used to try to debug, and found that the full screen function was not called at all...<p>In the end, I look up their obfuscated JS code for a long time and found that the code directly wrote: If it is Firefox and Windows, it will not call the full screen... Simply...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugzilla.mozilla.org&#x2F;show_bug.cgi?id=1519051#c4
======
nmsl
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18697824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18697824)

